# Kernel panic

## dashang

i have upgraded my kernel ....but its not going to boot.....

its give kernel panic BOOT FAILURE....

Linux version 2.6.39.2-1smp (root@localhost.localdomain) (gcc version 4.4.1 20090725 (Red Hat 4.4.1-2) (GCC) ) #3 SMP Tue Jul 26 21:23:28 IST 2011                                                                  

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:                                                 

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)                        

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)                      

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)                      

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ffe0000 (usable)                        

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ffe0000 - 000000007ffee000 (ACPI data)                     

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ffee000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI NVS)                      

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)                      

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)                      

Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!      

DMI present.                                                                    

last_pfn = 0x7ffe0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000                                      

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106                

found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] ff780                                          

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000                          

RAMDISK: 00fd1000 - 01000000                                                    

1159MB HIGHMEM available.                                                      

887MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

  low ram: 0 - 377fe000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

  HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007ffe0

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007ffe0

Using APIC driver default

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

MPTABLE: OEM ID: INTEL   

MPTABLE: Product ID: BLACKFORD   

MPTABLE: APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

Processor #1

Processor #2

Processor #3

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 5, version 32, address 0xfec80000, GSI 24-47

Processors: 4

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 80000000:7ee00000)

setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 12 pages/cpu @f6000000 s24832 r0 d24320 u1048576

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 520047

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=linuxnew ro root=806 BOOT_FILE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39.2-1smp console=ttyS0 console=tty0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Initializing CPU#0

Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007ffe0)

Memory: 2075628k/2097024k available (1954k kernel code, 20944k reserved, 878k data, 284k init, 1187720k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff18000 - 0xfffff000   ( 924 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

      .init : 0xc12c5000 - 0xc130c000   ( 284 kB)

      .data : 0xc11e8aca - 0xc12c4400   ( 878 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc11e8aca   (1954 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

NR_IRQS:512

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

console [ttyS0] enabled

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 1995.027 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3990.05 BogoMIPS (lpj=7980108)

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

using mwait in idle threads.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

ExtINT not setup in hardware but reported by MP table

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5335  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0b

Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.

PEBS disabled due to CPU errata.

... version:                2

... bit width:              40

... generic registers:      2

... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

... max period:             000000007fffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   3

... event mask:             0000000700000003

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

Initializing CPU#1

 #2

Initializing CPU#2

 #3 Ok.

Initializing CPU#3

Brought up 4 CPUs

Total of 4 processors activated (15960.87 BogoMIPS).

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=15

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

pci 0000:0a:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0a-0f]

pci 0000:0c:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:0c:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:0c:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:0a:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0c-0f]

pci 0000:0f:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:0c:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0f-0f]

pci 0000:0c:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0e-0e]

pci 0000:0d:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:0c:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0d-0d]

pci 0000:0a:00.3: PCI bridge to [bus 0b-0b]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09-09]

pci 0000:08:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08]

pci 0000:07:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

pci 0000:06:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:05:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:02:00.0: PXH quirk detected; SHPC device MSI disabled

pci 0000:02:00.2: PXH quirk detected; SHPC device MSI disabled

pci 0000:02:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-04]

pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:02:00.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: PIIX/ICH IRQ router [8086:2670]

HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Switching to clocksource hpet

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:07.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80400000-0x805fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:06.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80600000-0x807fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:05.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80800000-0x809fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:04.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80a00000-0x80bfffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:0c:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0f-0f]

pci 0000:0c:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:0c:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfdefffff]

pci 0000:0c:00.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:0c:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0e-0e]

pci 0000:0c:01.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:0c:01.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:0c:01.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:0c:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0d-0d]

pci 0000:0c:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:0c:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff]

pci 0000:0c:02.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:0a:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0c-0f]

pci 0000:0a:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:0a:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdefffff]

pci 0000:0a:00.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:0a:00.3: PCI bridge to [bus 0b-0b]

pci 0000:0a:00.3:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:0a:00.3:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:0a:00.3:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0a-0f]

pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdefffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09-09]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdbfffff]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80a00000-0x80bfffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd9fffff]

pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80800000-0x809fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd600000-0xfd7fffff]

pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80600000-0x807fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd400000-0xfd5fffff]

pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80400000-0x805fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:02:00.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:02:00.2:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:02:00.2:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:02:00.2:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-04]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:0a:00.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0104 -> 0107)

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 188k freed

platform rtc_cmos: registered platform RTC device (no PNP device found)

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

msgmni has been set to 1734

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x269e rev 0x09)

pci 0000:00:1f.1: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 18

piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfff0-0xfff7

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfff8-0xffff

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1995.004 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

usbmon: debugfs is not available

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP bic registered

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 284k freed

init[1]: segfault at 0 ip 0804b2d6 sp bfc2a434 error 4 in nash[8048000+a000]

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!

Pid: 1, comm: init Not tainted 2.6.39.2-1smp #3

Call Trace:

 [<c11e5280>] panic+0x50/0x13a

 [<c102914f>] do_exit+0x8b/0x5d0

 [<c10296f9>] do_group_exit+0x65/0x8e

 [<c1031d33>] get_signal_to_deliver+0x2ec/0x301

 [<c101a030>] ? mm_fault_error+0xc9/0xc9

 [<c1001b58>] do_signal+0x5a/0x6b2

 [<c11e5379>] ? printk+0xf/0x16

 [<c1019eea>] ? __bad_area_nosemaphore+0xdc/0xf0

 [<c1019f54>] ? bad_area+0xd/0x10

 [<c101a1e3>] ? do_page_fault+0x1b3/0x330

 [<c108d61f>] ? mntput+0x19/0x1b

 [<c107abcd>] ? fput+0x1a0/0x1a9

 [<c1078277>] ? filp_close+0x57/0x61

 [<c101a030>] ? mm_fault_error+0xc9/0xc9

 [<c10021d3>] do_notify_resume+0x23/0x44

 [<c11e72b6>] work_notifysig+0x13/0x19

 [<c101a030>] ? mm_fault_error+0xc9/0xc9

Please tell me how to Solve this issue.......

----------

## paziu

is your HDD SATA or IDE? - I see it detected the IDE ports but does not show any HDD - if it is SATA you need to configure the kernel for the proper SATA/SCSI controller, and recompile....

reuse your old .config file in the new kernel tree, even with genkernel... 

copy .config to the new kernel dir, make menuconfig   , exit & save, rename the .config to .config.oldgood, make clean and issue genkernel with:

--kernel-config=.config.oldgood --no-clean all    - this is to reuse old and updated configuration file with with the genkernel  "wizard".... ( it looks you are using genkernel... )

or compare the adapter configuration and add the specific one you got manually via menuconfig

I think it panic's because of a lack of the root device....

if you got multiple instances of different root filesystems, make sure you are specifying the correct one

ps: this genkernel procedure I used to use about 5 years ago, just emerged genkernel and it should work the same way...

UPDATE: redhat? - got to get the sources and manually configure the kernel & load the proper drivers for your hda OR - it's redhat's fault   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dashang

sir thank you for replaying.......

My Hard disk is  IDE..........so i need to recompile?????

and r u sure sir this problem is related to Hard disk.......

please suggest me what to do...

do i need to change .config   ????

----------

## Aquous

It's panicking because init is crashing. But before we get to that: *Quote:*   

> (gcc version 4.4.1 20090725 (Red Hat 4.4.1-2) (GCC) )

 You are using Gentoo, right?

----------

## gerard27

I have doubts about a lot of things.

Can't find gcc4.4.1 in portage.

A 4 core processor on an IDE board?

Gerard.

----------

## paziu

I am not sure either what dashang is trying to do, and why would he complain about problems with circa 2006 gcc 4.1.1 to recompile 2.6.39 tree... brave?

 *Quote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-887680-start-0.html

 

if the compilation of lib / lib64 / bins was done with a "less ancient" gcc, this could "probably" also happen... that's why the question about different rootfs's present on the system.

hmmmmmmmm......

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=linuxnew ro root=806 BOOT_FILE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39.2-1smp console=ttyS0 console=tty0 

 

ps: I started looking from the bottom up... (my nature?)

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> I have doubts about a lot of things.
> 
> Can't find gcc4.4.1 in portage.
> 
> A 4 core processor on an IDE board?
> ...

 

----------

## Hu

 *paziu wrote:*   

> I am not sure either what dashang is trying to do, and why would he complain about problems with circa 2006 gcc 4.1.1 to recompile 2.6.39 tree... brave?

 He is using 4.4.1, not 4.1.1.  The whole output looks like a Red Hat system.  If I recall correctly, nash is a popular initramfs shell for Red Hat derived systems.

----------

## paziu

yes, 4.4.1, and not 2006 but 2009 - i just changed the drivers for video, thought my sight will improve...

anyway, redhat bonanza - it was said already... what is a redhat modded kernel doing on gentoo.org and linuxquestions.org... same posts, copy/paste ( link is findable - find it )... seems like a quite desperate and still brave "dev?"... maybe it is time to talk about spoolsv.exe faults here... "last resort" help - gentoo dot org, impressive... redhat charges $$$$$ 4 support.... afik there is rh forums... been there once, once is enough - long time ago - still getting spam from them.

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/kernel/181549-kernel-panic.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-889972.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-887680-start-0.html
> ...

 

ps: why 'he'? why not 'she'? 'redhat' is 'it'

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *paziu wrote:*   I am not sure either what dashang is trying to do, and why would he complain about problems with circa 2006 gcc 4.1.1 to recompile 2.6.39 tree... brave? He is using 4.4.1, not 4.1.1.  The whole output looks like a Red Hat system.  If I recall correctly, nash is a popular initramfs shell for Red Hat derived systems.

 

----------

## Hu

 *paziu wrote:*   

> ps: why 'he'? why not 'she'? 'redhat' is 'it' *Hu wrote:*    *paziu wrote:*   I am not sure either what dashang is trying to do, and why would he complain about problems with circa 2006 gcc 4.1.1 to recompile 2.6.39 tree... brave? He is using 4.4.1, not 4.1.1.  The whole output looks like a Red Hat system.  If I recall correctly, nash is a popular initramfs shell for Red Hat derived systems. 

 Assuming your PS is addressed to me, then "he" simply because English discourages use of the gender neutral "it" when referring to entities that have a gender and writing "he/she" everywhere is tiring.  Most people will pick a default gender (usually male) to be assigned to all gender-unknown others.  Although women do post on these boards, my sense is that the majority of the posters are male, so a male pronoun is accurate more often than not.

----------

## dashang

i just share my problem in this forum because i find very good solution in this website forum...

my objective is to upgrade my kernel ....currently i have 2.6.18 kernel i need to compile 2.6.39.2 vanilla branch kernel....and yes i have IDE hdd and 4 core...

for that i follow the kernel compile steps....and reboot it....but its give error .....i just want some hint to solve this issue....

----------

## disi

http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Custom_Kernel  :Question: 

----------

## dashang

i have realtek NIC card...ide hard disk ....no VGA card....

i have done entry in lilo.conf means when i boot with old kernel its successfully boot...

i capture the output...

Loading linuxsmp........................... 

Linux version 2.6.18.8-1smp (root@kerneldev) (gcc version 3.3) #23 SMP Fri Jun 13 14:07:04 IST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map: 

BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable) 

BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved) 

BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved) 

BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ffe0000 (usable) 

BIOS-e820: 000000007ffe0000 - 000000007ffee000 (ACPI data) 

BIOS-e820: 000000007ffee000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI NVS) 

BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved) 

BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved) 

1151MB HIGHMEM available. 

896MB LOWMEM available. 

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780 

DMI present. 

Using APIC driver default 

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4 

Virtual Wire compatibility mode. 

OEM ID: INTEL Product ID: BLACKFORD APIC at: 0xFEE00000 

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20 

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

Processor #2 6:15 APIC version 20

Processor #3 6:15 APIC version 20

I/O APIC #4 Version 32 at 0xFEC00000.

I/O APIC #5 Version 32 at 0xFEC80000.

Enabling APIC mode: Flat. Using 2 I/O APICs

Processors: 4

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ee00000)

Detected 1995.212 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists. Total pages: 524256

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=linuxsmp ro root=806 BOOT_FILE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18.8-1smp console=ttyS0 console=tty0

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2075728k/2097024k available (1497k kernel code, 20196k reserved, 696k data, 164k init, 1179520k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3993.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=7986279)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5335 @ 2.00GHz stepping 0b

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3990.29 BogoMIPS (lpj=7980594)

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5335 @ 2.00GHz stepping 0b

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 2/2 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#2

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3990.32 BogoMIPS (lpj=7980657)

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#2.

CPU2: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5335 @ 2.00GHz stepping 0b

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 3/3 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#3

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3990.32 BogoMIPS (lpj=7980644)

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#3.

CPU3: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5335 @ 2.00GHz stepping 0b

Total of 4 processors activated (15964.08 BogoMIPS).

ExtINT not setup in hardware but reported by MP table

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

checking TSC synchronization across 4 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 4 CPUs

migration_cost=19,7993

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 232k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=15

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: PXH quirk detected, disabling MSI for SHPC device

PCI: PXH quirk detected, disabling MSI for SHPC device

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/2670] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> IRQ 129

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> IRQ 161

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> IRQ 153

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> IRQ 161

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> IRQ 145

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> IRQ 153

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> IRQ 153

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:0a:00.0[A] -> IRQ 129

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:0f:00.0[A] -> IRQ 129

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:0f:00.1[B] -> IRQ 137

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:0d:00.0[A] -> IRQ 145

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:0d:00.1[B] -> IRQ 153

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:08:00.0[A] -> IRQ 129

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:08:00.1[B] -> IRQ 137

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:07:00.0[A] -> IRQ 129

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:07:00.1[B] -> IRQ 137

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:06:00.0[A] -> IRQ 129

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:06:00.1[B] -> IRQ 137

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:05:00.0[A] -> IRQ 129

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:05:00.1[B] -> IRQ 137

PCI: Bridge: 0000:0c:00.0

IO window: d000-dfff

MEM window: fdd00000-fdefffff

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:0c:01.0

IO window: disabled.

MEM window: disabled.

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:0c:02.0

IO window: c000-cfff

MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:0a:00.0

IO window: c000-dfff

MEM window: fdc00000-fdefffff

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:0a:00.3

IO window: disabled.

MEM window: disabled.

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

IO window: c000-dfff

MEM window: fdc00000-fdefffff

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

IO window: disabled.

MEM window: disabled.

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

IO window: b000-bfff

MEM window: fda00000-fdbfffff

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

IO window: a000-afff

MEM window: fd800000-fd9fffff

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

IO window: 9000-9fff

MEM window: fd600000-fd7fffff

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

IO window: 8000-8fff

MEM window: fd400000-fd5fffff

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:00.0

IO window: disabled.

MEM window: disabled.

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:00.2

IO window: disabled.

MEM window: disabled.

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

IO window: disabled.

MEM window: disabled.

PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

IO window: disabled.

MEM window: disabled.

PREFETCH window: disabled.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[25f7:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[25e3:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[25e4:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[25e5:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[25e6:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[25e7:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[3510:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[3514:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[3518:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 16384K size 4096 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ESB2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ESB2: chipset revision 9

ESB2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfff0-0xfff7, BIOS settings: hdaio, hdbio

ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfff8-0xffff, BIOS settings: hdcio, hddio

usbmon: debugfs is not available

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEF80 ctl 0xEF02 bmdma 0xED80 irq 153

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEE80 ctl 0xEE02 bmdma 0xED88 irq 153

scsi0 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xEF87

scsi1 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xEE87

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xEE87

ata2.01: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.01: ata2: dev 1 multi count 16

ata2.01: configured for UDMA/133

Vendor: ATA Model: ST380815AS Rev: 4.AA

Type: Direct-Access ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >

sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

----------

## dashang

is it problem of OLD IDE hard disk...??????

----------

## dashang

Can any one please tell me in .config file which option for SATA hard disk.......i want to match with my .config file....

----------

## dashang

yes yes yes..............thanx sir..............its successfully boot...............i m change with sata hard disk and change in make menuconfig.....

but now problem is its not going FIND NIC CARD....in ifconfig its not going to show the etho port.............

----------

